# New Choral Piece(Requiem Light)



## Ryan Scully (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had Requiem Light for a while now but really haven't had a chance to "get under the hood" and really work with it. One of the things that really pulled me into Requiem was the softer/ethereal qualities of the legato - Which is what I tried to accomplish here(except for the end)..The alto poly sustains are truly gorgeous. I threw the arrangement together rather quickly and didn't focus nearly enough on the mix as I was really trying to get my hands dirty with Requiem. Tonehammer cant be commended enough for the what's in this library at the price offered..

Any feedback would be surely appreciated!

http://soundcloud.com/prscully20/angels-hymn



Ryan :lol:


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 6, 2011)

The ambience and strings sound great.
Maybe the vocals can be a tiny bit more defined?
Also at 11 seconds I think the last syllable is a little too exaggerated VS the one at 26 seconds that sounded realistic and natural.
Nice job!



Anthony


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Anthony!

Yeah - Im still tweaking a lot with the vocals - definition wise.

The release at 11 seconds was bothering me too and I plan to resolve it...
Im glad you liked the strings - It's Symphobia and Cinematic Strings. 
I also got to try out 2C Audio's new Breeze Verb on this track - really loving it!



Thanks again!

Ryan


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice. A little more mod wheel on the vocals, perhaps? And the "scrip" at 1:05 comes in rather abrubtly. Otherwise - good work!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks very much for the kind words Riff! Yeah - I definitely was a little over-cautious with the mod wheel trying not to have too much of an over the top dynamic response.


----------



## johan25 (Jan 6, 2011)

nice work man 

The first part till 1.05 min I liked more, anyway nice job bro


----------



## twinsinmind (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice music,

i think the problems with the choirs is nature of the libraries.
But if you listen this music piece purely musical its a very nice piece.
What i personal do is bounce the choirs and in audio edit i 
fade the shhhh and thsss sounds a little.

But i really believe a non musican who doesn't know about this libraries
are buying this as a real performance.

for me : i love it


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks again for the great responses everyone! As far as realism goes Requiem absolutely excels when it comes to diction. I spent years in various choirs through college and beyond and diction was always the glue that held a tight performance together..Although a sampled choir will always have its pros and cons, Tonehammer really went to a great extent to provide all these tools to achieve maximum realism. When I started this piece, I was thinking Gabriel Fauré with the female section - This library has the tools needed to sculpt that type of phrasing - really impressive..


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd love to hear it, but at work we can't get to Soundcloud -- it's blocked by the company. I've noticed a lot of people uploading to Soundcloud in the last months, so maybe I'll see if we can get that unblocked. Until then, I'll try when I get home tonight.

Mahlon


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!

@jlb - I had about 4 tracks(2 each) of the men and woman slow poly sustains with 1 patch of legato dedicated to each section. I also had a few tracks of the full legato oh/ah/eh. I spent a decent amount of time getting familiar with the offset controls in addition to the keyswitching.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds lovely. Glad to hear Requiem in this style.

Love your E minor Meloncholy cue as well.

Mahlon


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot for listening Mahlon, I really appreciate it. Glad you liked the music.




Ryan


----------



## Dave Connor (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice music. In fact that got me right over to the Tonehammer site. Do I understand correctly that the ONLY difference between The pro and light versions of the choir is the mic position option in Pro? or are there articulation differences as well?


----------



## tumeninote (Jan 8, 2011)

So sweet sounding! Thank you.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot for listening and taking the time to comment - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful and inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Ned!


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jan 9, 2011)

Very warm and beautiful. Has a Faure/Durufle sense to it in terms of the warmth.

Interesting how the strings are panned. Are your violins on the right side?

O


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks O! Faure(my favorite choral composer) was my inspiration with this piece. I had been listening to his Requiem a lot recently and I wanted to try to emulate that type of melodic movement with this library. I actually did a bit of experimenting with the panning of the strings initially but I do have the Violins on the left and the Cellos on the right.



Ryan


----------



## JohnG (Jan 10, 2011)

lovely writing!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot John!


----------

